# Which carseat to fit in compact car?



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

What type of carseat would fit in a compact car? We will get a van *eventually*, but not for several months.

My son is 9 mo., 20 lb. Would like to keep him RF as long as possible.

I live in Canada.

I am torn between a convertible or one of those ones that goes all the way up to 80lbs., like the Alpha Omegas or Eddie Bauers in Babies R Us.

I live on an island so my selection is limited to name brands and common models.

TIA!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

We have the Cosco Scenera and it fits well in our 2000 Mazda Protege. Eventually we will also have a van (I hope) and we wil also have a Sunshine Kids Radian, so that he can be harnassed longer.

The Scenera is inexpensive too, so if you wanted to get a more expensive one later it doesn't feel like you wasted your money. (We got ours at Walmart on sale for $69.99)


----------



## LilyGrace (Jun 10, 2007)

Go for a convertible. The ones you mentioned that go up to 80lbs are misleading - they only go to 40lbs harnessed, and then the next 40lbs is for the booster. Unfortunately, the seats are too short and poorly made to be boosters for older kids, so you'd be better off getting one seperately and not relying on the 3in1 style.

Do any of your stores let you try the seats out? How they fit will depend on how you fit in the car. I am a small person and have my front seats pushed all the way forward, therefore I could put a bigger seat in my compact than say, my 6ft4 ex.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Those seats will not get you to 80 pounds. They only function to 40 lbs as a harnessed seat, and then to 80 as a very crappy booster.

In Canada, a Scenera is NOT cheap, so I wouldn't recommend it based on what it buys.

The Sunshine Kids' Radian and the Britax Marathon are both great options that will allow you the maximum allowable harnessed time.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yep. Radian or marathon, no question.

-Angela


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
In Canada, a Scenera is NOT cheap, so I wouldn't recommend it based on what it buys.

The Sunshine Kids' Radian and the Britax Marathon are both great options that will allow you the maximum allowable harnessed time.

I'm in Canada, and was pointing out that you CAN get the Scenera for cheaper if you watch the sales. If you have a small car, the Marathon will not likely fit, nor the Radian. (I'm really worried about fitting the Radian in mine) If she can get a $70 seat to last for 6 months or so and than switch to one of the bigger seats when she has a bigger car/time to save money for the VERY expensive seats, it may be easier. Obviously YMMV. (This is what we are doing.)


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I am quite short, so the seat would go behind my seat. It cannot go in the middle because DH is 6'6.


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

My brother has a Toyota Echo Hatchback and we have a Toyota Tercel and both of us have Britax Marathons in our car and had NO problem installing them rear facing in our cars.

2 good things... you can have the carseat touching the back of the seat rear facing which helps. Also, because the seat sits higher up on the base it actually makes them easier to install than you might think. Try it out!

As for the Radian... small base but they're really tall so don't fit so well rear facing.

I've had a scenara forward facing in our car. Compared to my marathon, I don't really like the seat. It feels flimsy... And I HATE putting that seat in and out of cars. the Marathon is SOOOO much easier to install and move in various cars with various set ups (seatbelt installs are even reasonable...)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I can't speak for the radian, but the marathon can fit in QUITE a small space. It can be installed VERY upright (as long as it's not for a newborn) and it can brace against the front seat. I have a friend with one in a very small mazda, behind the seat her husband often rides in. Fits fine









-Angela


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
I'm in Canada, and was pointing out that you CAN get the Scenera for cheaper if you watch the sales. If you have a small car, the Marathon will not likely fit, .)

This is inaccurate. I have never, ever, ever found a car, no matter how small, that I could not get a Marathon into.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
This is inaccurate. I have never, ever, ever found a car, no matter how small, that I could not get a Marathon into.

<insert mental image of ThreeBeans' back end hanging out of the door of a clown car... I've got it! I've got it! I told you it would fit!>










-Angela


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
What type of carseat would fit in a compact car? We will get a van *eventually*, but not for several months.

Do you mind my asking what kind of car you drive? I have not had any trouble at all installing our Marathon outboard in our Ford Focus. I have also installed it easily in a Toyota Corolla and Camry. I would try a Marathon before any other car seat, personally, to see if it fits. Good bang for your buck, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
<insert mental image of ThreeBeans' back end hanging out of the door of a clown car... I've got it! I've got it! I told you it would fit!>










-Angela

You got that image in your head? You poor thing









I'm truly sorry


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
You got that image in your head? You poor thing









I'm truly sorry

















Well you said you could fit it in ANY car....

Maybe one of those tiny European smart cars....


















Hey, I've got to get my giggles where I can....









-Angela


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
Do you mind my asking what kind of car you drive?

'03 Toyota Echo.

Love it. I'd like to put off buying a van as long as possible -- gas is now $1.25/L here.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Is it said as BRY-TAX or BRIT-AX?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
Is it said as BRY-TAX or BRIT-AX?

I have been informed that the correct pronunciation is BRY-TAX. Though I usually say BRIT-AX.

-Angela


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

BRY-tax


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I have been informed that the correct pronunciation is BRY-TAX. Though I usually say BRIT-AX.










: Same here.


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
'03 Toyota Echo.

I drive a 2001 Echo 4-door sedan, with a Marathon rearfacing behind the passenger seat. With the front passenger seat pushed all the way back, the Marathon just touches the back of the seat. There's plenty of room.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, that's great to know. I, too, have a sedan. I guess the convertibles fit well because they're not as long as infant carriers? I have one of the bigger infant carriers, a Graco Safe Seat.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

The Marathons locally are $299. Is this a good price?


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
Wow, that's great to know. I, too, have a sedan. I guess the convertibles fit well because they're not as long as infant carriers? I have one of the bigger infant carriers, a Graco Safe Seat.

The Safe Seat is huge, and it has to be more reclined than a Marathon. The recline angle makes a massive difference. We had a SnugRide before the Marathon and it seemed to take up so much more room.

$299 is a good local price.


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

I didn't look at the previous posts so I hope I am not repeating.

We own a Marathon, a few Radian's, a Eddie Bauer 3-1 and just sold our Touriva(older version of the Scenera) We also have a Triuimph Advance on pre order.

Stay away from the 3-1, you will just need to buy a new seat down the road, with its low slot heights, low weight limit and it makes a bad booster. If it not expired by the time you need it for a booster.

I used the Touriva for a spare seat but dislike it for RF and it seems so darn upright there was almost no room for my DC legs\feet. FF it was a decent seat but with a low harness heigh\weight the child outgrows it too quickly.
There are now so many car seats on the market now that have higher weight\harness slots not to mention extras such as padding etc for a few bucks more.

If higher weight seats(65 lb) and RF tethers are important to you...

There is the Marathon and by June the BLVD should be here as well.I love our Marathon but the 299.00 price is a deal breaker for many. I had it installed RF in a our pervious car a Focus and I had no issues with the size of it and getting a great install.

The Radian will last forever and if you have LATCH almost always installs well...the RF boot might make it a bit more tricky in a small car. But it leaves room for passengers\another car seat in the back whereas the larger seats do not.

According to SKJP they are working on a new version which is due out in the U.S in August so we should get it around the same time. With many improvements to the design of the seat to make it easier to use.

The Evenflo Triumph Advance LX harnesses to 47 lbs and has nifty adjustor.

I have been told that it makes it difficult to adjust on seats that are curved on the sides when RF. I played with it for a few minutes and really was impressed. Evenflo has stepped up and is making a higher quality seat.
It is available at Sears, Walmart and TRU but the demand was great so they are a bit hard to find. The next batch seems to be hitting stores mid April. I pre ordered with TRU.
The price is also a a wee bit less then the Radian\Marathon. 134.00 to 149.00. Walmart being the cheapest.
Sears in store has a sale going on this week. It is not available for catalog order.TRU and Sears carry the pattern Black Ice and Walmart one called Barley Twist which is brown.

http://www.toysrus.ca/product/index....TRUSCA/2510384

The Compass Tru Fit is also available for pre order with TRU for mid May.I have been told that Zellers will also be selling this seat. It harnesses to 65 lbs. It has a Removable headrest for better rear facing installation...so for smaller cars this sounds like good option but the adjustor seems to be low on the seat and might make it difficult to do when RF

http://www.toysrus.ca/product/index....TRUSCA/2567270


----------



## hugosmoma (Nov 19, 2001)

i have a beetle and purchased the marathon. i could not get it to fit. i am very short and have the seat up all the way, but the darned thing would not fit behind my seat. and there is no middle seat belt in my car. we have now a eddie bauer convertible that we are using for my 2 year old. he is still rear-facing. i want to bring it in to a childseat tec, but honestly, i worry that nothing is going to fit my car right. i cannot get a new car. it is a diesel and i get almost 50mpg on the highway. anyone have any suggestions for a seat for a beetle? also, i have been reading this forum and looks like my nine year old should be in a booster still? dear god, he is not! i had no idea....


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

We have a chevy Optra (about the same size as a Ford Focus) and had no problem with the Marathon fitting rear facing. Dh couldn't sit comfortably in the passenger seat (he's 6'2"), so he just did most of the driving. FF was no problem at all either of course.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hugosmoma* 
i have a beetle and purchased the marathon. i could not get it to fit. i am very short and have the seat up all the way, but the darned thing would not fit behind my seat. and there is no middle seat belt in my car. we have now a eddie bauer convertible that we are using for my 2 year old. he is still rear-facing. i want to bring it in to a childseat tec, but honestly, i worry that nothing is going to fit my car right. i cannot get a new car. it is a diesel and i get almost 50mpg on the highway. anyone have any suggestions for a seat for a beetle? also, i have been reading this forum and looks like my nine year old should be in a booster still? dear god, he is not! i had no idea....

This is odd because I used to have a 2000 VW Beetle and I could fit a Marathon RF or FF just fine. Is yours a convertible or something?


----------



## hugosmoma (Nov 19, 2001)

that is bizarre. my beetle is a 2000 too. it has leather seats, so i don't know if the seats are shaped different. but it didn't fit rear facing. it was also too wide. this was over a year ago, so i don't know if they changed the model or what? the carseat wanted to tilt to the inside of the car, too.

weird. that makes me curious. i want the safest seat for my babe.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Mine had leather seats too. I did have to move the passenger seat up pretty far. Are you using the LATCH or the seatbelt? I always used the LATCH and was able to get a solid install.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hugosmoma* 
that is bizarre. my beetle is a 2000 too. it has leather seats, so i don't know if the seats are shaped different. but it didn't fit rear facing. it was also too wide. this was over a year ago, so i don't know if they changed the model or what? the carseat wanted to tilt to the inside of the car, too.

weird. that makes me curious. i want the safest seat for my babe.

What do you mean it was too wide?

-Angela


----------



## hugosmoma (Nov 19, 2001)

it was so wide that in order for the carseat to fit inside the seatbelt area, the seat ended up tilting a bit towards the center of the car. it wouldn't sit completely flat. now i did buy the car used in 2003, maybe the seat was worn oddly?

no, i installed with the seatbelt. the latch system overwhelmed me. i couldn't figure it out. see, this is probably my root problem, i am spacially challenged. the e.b. childseat we are using now is only installed using the seatbelt.....is that bad?


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

No, its not bad to use the seat belt as long as you get a proper fit. I just personally found the LATCH really easy to use and I could get a rock solid install. Sounds like it might be a good idea to get a tech's help







I know I will need help getting my peg perego installed pretty soon here


----------

